# Pin nailers question



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I am in the market for a pin nailer. I was looking at some that are 23ga, and then I found one that is on sale but it is a 21ga (it also does 21ga nails).

Can anyone with experence tell me any reason to go to either the 23ga or 21ga route?

I'm going to the store Tuesday or Wed. that is selling the 21ga (Woodcraft) so I want to make up my mind soon..... 

FYI EZ-Fasten Pin & Brad Nailer model MBP30 (#145770 to look it up online) reg $129.99 sale $99.99

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, Check out Grizzly's web site. I recently got a catalog and they have a nice brad nailer for a price so low I thought it was a misprint. Would you believe $22.95? This is an 18 gauge nailer, 3/8 - 1-1/4". The only pin nailer they list is the PC PIN100 for $149.95, about the same as Woodcraft's price. This is a 23 gauge. It's only a guess but it strikes me you needn't worry about finding 23 gauge pins since PC is behind that size. Since the 23 is smaller I guess it depends on how small you need. I don't know who else sells 21 gauge, and I am unfamiliar with the EZ brand. Amazon has the Senco FP10 23 gauge pin nailer for $138, or the FP10 + FP18 18 gauge nailer for $179.99. If you spend $200 there you get free shipping and $25 off. They also have the PIN100 for $124. Rockler doesn't offer any pin nailers.
If the 21 gauge pins are small enough for your needs then I guess it's the way to go. Woodcraft does have that 100% money back guarantee, how can you go wrong?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Mike,

I have two 18ga brad nailers and a 15ga finish nailer so I was looking for the headless pin nailer. I too saw the green one for some really low price like you said $23???? The ones I have are metal and some of the new ones are plastic..... no idea how they can make one that cheap????

Yes they do seam to cost a few $$, I was looking at the PC and maybe that is still the way to go but then I noticed the one at woodcraft, I had about made up my mind then I noticed the size.... I will for sure stop in and look at it to see how it looks and feels but the 21ga seems an odd standard from what I've seen online thus how easy will this be to find in years to come??? Kind of like the smaller of my brad nailers will take brads down to 3/8" but stores only go down to 5/8".... who know what I would need 3/8" for but I have never seen them even online????

Ed


----------



## Neanderthal (Mar 14, 2005)

I have the PC 23 ga pin nailer used it in a cabnet shop small dia pins = no filling 21 ga will leave a hole that must be filled a pain in small mouldings hope this helps


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Neanderthal said:


> I have the PC 23 ga pin nailer used it in a cabnet shop small dia pins = no filling 21 ga will leave a hole that must be filled a pain in small mouldings hope this helps


 Good point, I was thinking that a headless 21ga would be small but since I am after the the "no fill" maybe I best look for a good sale on a 23ga. Since you have one would you mind saying which one and how you like it?

Ed


----------



## Neanderthal (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Reible I have the Porter-Cable model PIN100 have it for some time now and verry happy with it. I have used other P/C nailers in the past and I like them. I always buy the best that I can ie P/C, senco paslode ect. Have used it on oak ect works well. Hope this helps


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

If you want to compare 18 gauge brad nailers, check out the newest issue of Wood Magazine. They have a nice comparison of several different manufacturers. Top Value is $30 Grizzly while Top Tool was a $100 PC.


----------



## Walnut (Jan 14, 2005)

23 guage for pins. 18 ga ok for brads. I have a Senco, Amazon $125 +/-


----------

